
Ask HN: How can we contribute towards the open source community? - aminmemon
We run http:&#x2F;&#x2F;draftss.com where we offer graphic design on a subscription model to our customers.<p>We love using a lot of open source projects at our workplace and would love to give back to the open source community.
Is there any way we as draftss.com could help the community?
The first thing that strikes our mind is open source project websites are very poorly designed and we could help them there, but we are not sure.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts.
======
Rjevski
The open source community is sadly lacking in UX and design in general (partly
because of funding, but also stupid attitude) so maybe you could offer those
services to projects that are in need?

Look for big open-source apps that are lacking in UX (pretty much all of them
- I think Firefox is the only exception really) and see if you can help them.
Keepass for example could be a good candidate - solid product, and could
definitely compete with 1Password & co if it wasn't for its outdated design.

~~~
aminmemon
Rightly said. We think that UI/UX is not taken seriously by the open source
community. Keepass looks like a fantastic alternative to 1Password. Will
definitely connect with them.

